# Lowrance m68c - whataya think?



## gdalea (Aug 29, 2008)

Just bought the Lowrance M68c they had on sale Friday at Bass Pro. Does anyone have any experience with these units? What are your thoughts? Keeper or return for something better? Time to retire the 18 year old Eagle!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Sweet multi season unit, but you cant use any map cards. I say keep it for a portable then buy another for your boat console. Then again, hummingbirds 385ci has the sd card slot and can be used on the ice too just like the lowrance. I had the x67 and thought it was a great portable unit. I would buy another if I found one for cheap. What did you pay for your m68?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If it's the unit you want I say keep it. 
Personally, I like the bigger units. I try to buy the best units I can afford. I've had all price range units and they all worked just fine you just have to find something that fit's you needs.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I use it on ice for fishfinder its awesome. Alot more versatile than a flasher would make for a nice small boat unit but good for GPS tho 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## PAPPY (Feb 8, 2007)

I have had mine for5or 6 years. Use it on my boat untill ice out. Then on the ice.I have found that it works best with the transducer under the ice.


----------

